# Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Recipe:
1989 Passat B3 wagon 1.8i 2wd
KW var 1 front struts from mk2 + UV aero sports
ACC rear chapman kit
manual paddle valves x 4
1/4" lines
industrial parts for lines and connections (water trap, push-connection parts)
Viair gauges
5 gal firestone tank
1 480C Viair
1 newbie with no friends building it
I'm 1st of any my friends to put air, so no help from there. Here air is still rare in cars (even show cars), so it's been slow figuring most of it all on my my own, but I'm getting there.
Car is not ready but drove it for the first time last night it works. Holds air in bags steady for couple of days. Tank looses some pressure during night, but pretty good for the beginning.
On with the blahblah and now some pics.
Connection stuff








Rear struts with little extra lenght. Old shocks bottoms ends with some extra piping








Front top setup. Still high, 'cause haven't found a suitable top mount without the lower metal sleeve. If I cut that off, I'm fraid the mount will come apart.
But even with this I'm sitting on driveshaft on the right, and leftside on tierod, so..








All the way up








..and down. After this front has been lowered more








And on the road
low








High








Feeling it? I was just smiling and smiling and smiling..
















Still some light under it








Next is to finish interior (read: put everythin g back together and clean it). Then just drive it. But constant evolving will surely be happening. 
Thanks so far: [email protected] (parts), http://www.Lowtoys.com(parts), Santi (for overseas advice) and whole forum for inspiration (especially one creamy B3).

_Modified by pineman at 12:44 AM 4-22-2009_


_Modified by pineman at 10:40 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

looking good, i was in the same boat, no one around here has done air (closest cars were 2+ hours away)
how do you like your manual valves?


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, so far the I haven't had much experience due to that I drove it for the first time last night, but I love it in everyway so far







. 
I went manual for easy maintenance and simplicity reasons.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (pineman)*

nice, i have a manual setup in my golf as well, love it so much


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

damn i love bagged B3 wagons. This makes me want one so much more. they look perfect bagged. I really like the look of everything. If you could get the front down a little more and the rear down like a 1/2" then it would be golden.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_damn i love bagged B3 wagons. This makes me want one so much more. they look perfect bagged. I really like the look of everything. If you could get the front down a little more and the rear down like a 1/2" then it would be golden.

I agree.


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

Notching or at least some grinding is being planned (yeah..no planning, just do it..







). I'm not sure are the rear shocks bottoming or is rear suspension contacting frame. Tires touch in the back just light on the fender on one spot (rolled and hammered..) so they are not limiting anything. Wheels are 6,5 and 7,5 15" with 165/50 front and 175/50 out back, so there is plenty of room.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pineman)*

car looks sweet dude bags are the shizz


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (pineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineman* »_and whole forum for inspiration (especially one creamy B3).



aww im blushing








looks awesome man, the rear is looking perfect, front can come down, i know you know that already. RS' look killer on bagged b3 wagons


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Thanks everyone








BM: Is your frame notched? 'Cause I can't get mine lower without doing some frame work.. Mayde just some grindig will be enough for an 1/2 inch. 
What I know the 4wd and 2wd front ends are the same..


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (pineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineman* »_Thanks everyone








BM: Is your frame notched? 'Cause I can't get mine lower without doing some frame work.. Mayde just some grindig will be enough for an 1/2 inch. 
What I know the 4wd and 2wd front ends are the same..

mine isnt, but i think they are different because mine already has a "notch" in it:








that's how mine looks on both sides, its already raised up for the axles and tie rods. I also dont have any marks on my axles or the notch from when i used to roll at 0psi


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine are like that too and I'm already touching.. I'll get pics nect time I have time to work on the car.


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (pineman)*

Didn't notch frame, but grinded little bit of room for shafts and tierods. There's some excess(?) sheetmetal to be grinded before the actual frame rail comes in the way. Now just have to get the top mount bearing setup sorted and that coilover top part off from there. Then the front should come an 1/2-1 inch lower. Rear goes a bit lower now, didn't do anything..just let it be. I guess the rear bushings are giving up







I should get her up and running during weekend so a bit of wash and maybe some pics will follow.
Bag pressures go donw about 5psi during 48h hours, so they hold up ok but tank let out a bit more. Have go through all fittings with sealant 'glue' instead of the white teflontape.


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (pineman)*

Phone pics for the time..
Last night got from this 








to this








By doing this








So the front got lower about an half inch, but this right side is a bit higher than left. Just have to be a little more ruff on the frame.. Left side has plenty of room for driveshaft and tierod, but right side ihas much less room, just didn't grind it enough, in a hurry, bad tools, wrong time of the month,...blahblah..excuses.








It's getting there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (pineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineman* »_Recipe:

Thanks so far: [email protected] (parts), http://www.Lowtoys.com(parts), Santi (for overseas advice) and whole forum for inspiration (especially one creamy B3).

_Modified by pineman at 12:44 AM 4-22-2009_


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks








Car is looking really good.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps ([email protected])*

do the strut mounts bind p on the bag upper plate bolts when turning? when i did this i had a problem with that so i had to put a few washers in there


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (e-townvdub)*

Well, actually yes.. There is a cuople of washer right now (10mm), but I'll have add so more. I grinded the bolts down a bit to avoid it, but I guess when the weight of the car is there the rubber gives in more...


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (pineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineman* »_Well, actually yes.. There is a cuople of washer right now (10mm), but I'll have add so more. I grinded the bolts down a bit to avoid it, but I guess when the weight of the car is there the rubber gives in more...

yep same thing i did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope to have my b3 done soon


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (pineman)*

looks dope man...
care to explain the strut mounts in a little more detail?


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (hyphytrain203)*

It's a stock mount that has been butchered a bit: the lower sleeve or what ever you call it: Seen here it has been cut off. Earlier I had the coilovers top part over there. Did that explain what you wanted to know..?


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (pineman)*

B3 wagons look so nice on the ground


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (pineman)*

did you touch the bearings when you were workin on those mounts or did you keep them in place?


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (hyphytrain203)*

The bearings were off while 'gently touching' the mounts.


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (pineman)*

Here's some:








More 
Lessismore 
moreorless 
Input welcome on the photography, too. Need to learn..


----------



## grounded87 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (pineman)*

looks even better now with the front down


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (grounded87)*

Now that the front is a bit lower the frame-to-pavement looks like this








Another 
So the rear part of the front frame is on the ground when air's out front and back. Rear is still lower than front, can't seem to get that worked out.. And frame on the ground make's it a little difficult too..
So it's laying on the on it's belly. At the rear the 'suitcase' muffler is the lowest part and lying on the tarmac, then next is fueltaak, so there's not much to play with.. Dragging fuel tank anyone..


----------



## tyler_B3 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Passat B3 wagon ready for speedbumps (pineman)*

looks awesome. i want to do the air ride on my b3 also. how much did you spend on everything to get it done?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Beautiful! I love the look of B3/B4 Passat wagons.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Not sure if you have already done this or not, but I noticed on my KW/ UVAIR set-up i didn't need to run the top and bottom plates for the bags. The KW perches fit perfectly inside of the top and bottom of the bag. This should give you another 1/5" of drop or lift depending on what you need.


----------



## b316vwagon (May 17, 2007)

Loving this car... surprised how low it goes on the uvair fronts! Just purchased them for mine... nice work! can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (b316vwagon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone








Some more pics in the B3 forum:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4358084
Car has been sold with out the bags, but another B3 wagon (GT G60) is blocking on the parking lot..


----------

